# Fishing on the 1st



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Could be worse... LOL


6 AM
2MPH | NW
8 ºF








7 AM
2MPH | NW
7 ºF








8 AM
2MPH | NW
7 ºF








9 AM
2MPH | NW
9 ºF








10 AM
3MPH | WNW
12 ºF








11 AM
4MPH | WNW
15 ºF








12 PM
7MPH | WNW
18 ºF








1 PM
8MPH | WNW
20 ºF








2 PM
9MPH | WNW
21 ºF








3 PM
9MPH | WNW
21 ºF








4 PM
9MPH | WNW
21 ºF








5 PM
8MPH | WNW
19 ºF








6 PM
6MPH | NW


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

There's NO way in he!! I can push my like button for posting something like this....


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Skippy said:


> There's NO way in he!! I can push my like button for posting something like this....


Can't blame ya. I don't think much of it myself. 
But I have no better sense, got my 2018 license today and I don't get laid low by the flu I will be out there someplace. Most likely on the bank so there is hope for a fire. 

I often get a visit from a game warden or 2 on the 1st,, I am guessing that will not be an issue this year.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't ice fish and everything around me is locked in ice. My only choice is a few different spillways but in temps like these there will be either ice chunks flowing down or clumps of frozen foam. ANNDDD that's always real FUN fishing. I see the game warden also but he's always sitting on the dam in his warm truck.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Best of luck dude,, I admire your passion but I'm a lil too old for that now,,


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Creeks are all frozen over here. River would be doable. We will see.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Picked up a cold someplace but I am going for it anyway. Fair bet the lake has skim ice so just have to decide on which side of the river. 

What do you think, go for the best current,, or fish the side getting the wind? 
I am leaning toward the windward side.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Pooka said:


> Can't blame ya. I don't think much of it myself.
> But I have no better sense, got my 2018 license today and I don't get laid low by the flu I will be out there someplace. Most likely on the bank so there is hope for a fire.
> 
> I often get a visit from a game warden or 2 on the 1st,, I am guessing that will not be an issue this year.


Don’t your fishing license expire on February 28th or March 1st??


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

1more said:


> Don’t your fishing license expire on February 28th or March 1st??



No, WV runs from Jan 1st to Dec 31st. Years back it used to be near impossible to find a license on the first on account of being printed on official card stock but now that WV has gone electronic that is no longer an issue. 

The first time we handed a home printed license to an older game warden was funny. He stared at it and turned it over half a dozen times and you could tell he was dying to walk back up the hill to his truck and call it in. 
He was sure he was being snookered but he kept looking at that walk too and you could tell that he really did not want to make it twice. 

It is a balmy 3 whole degs on my porch, lets see if we can get that up to 7 or 10 before I set out. lol


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

7 F when I hit the water. Got up to 20 F at one point but not for long. Beautiful day but cold and nothing but a skunk.


----------

